# North Korean Army ration pack?



## Lucky Jim




----------



## Slippy

Jim,
Whatever you're drinking today, I want some of that!


----------



## bigdogbuc

That is wrong on so many levels. Funny, but wrong.


----------



## pheniox17

pass the mustard


----------



## Oddcaliber

Yummm,hot dogs! LOL.


----------



## dutch16

That was laugh-out-loud funny!


----------



## budgetprepp-n

I like it,,,,,,too funny


----------



## alterego

A Dog That Young Likely Has Tender Meat However You Would Have To Make A Soup Or Something Because He Is Very Small.


----------



## Purkeypilot

Even without the thread title, that picture is hilarious!


----------



## csi-tech

That is completely absurd. Beautiful Leader does not provide the bun, only the dog.


----------



## Notsoyoung

I don't care who you are, that there is funny!


----------



## paraquack

I am seriously beginning to wonder about you guys!


----------



## StarPD45

Arklatex said:


> This is fake! The NK already ate all the dogs and cats!!!


Is that why they never show up in any pictures?

I've had that picture on my laptop for awhile, but don't have a hosting service to post it anywhere.


----------



## Old SF Guy

StarPD45 said:


> Is that why they never show up in any pictures?
> 
> I've had that picture on my laptop for awhile, but don't have a hosting service to post it anywhere.


Errr, ahh..well.......ahhh...never mind.... Good picture anyways...


----------



## paraquack

Ok, I've stopped wondering about you. You guys are on my watch list.


----------



## PaulS

Koreans don't use the roll - they use rice.


----------

